

Show HN: Democratic vs. Republican professions – interactive chart - verdantlabs
http://verdantlabs.com/politics_of_professions/index.html

======
bayonetz
Many of these I would expect but for Bartender I am surprised at the
overwhelming lean to the left. What about the old salty barkeeps at all the
old salty dive bars across the country? Perhaps they don't give to campaigns
(listed data source). I wonder about absolute counts for each occupation in
the data and relative amount of contribution across occupations. I'm guessing
that there are far fewer Bartenders donating than Neurosurgeons or Chairmans.

